
Show HN: The Garden, an incremental ecosystem simulator - bendmorris
http://www.kongregate.com/games/bendmorris/the-garden
======
Quequau
It's a shame that this is apparently a flash game because it sounds very much
like it's right in line with my interests.

------
fiatjaf
I don't understand it.

